# losing head size?



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have noticed my boy has been losing size and shape in his head and jaw im a bit worried because it quite noticeable now. his over all condition is great his body size is good and his energy levels and playfullness are normal. any ideas would be appreciated thanks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kidkiwi07 said:


> I have noticed my boy has been losing size and shape in his head and jaw im a bit worried because it quite noticeable now. his over all condition is great his body size is good and his energy levels and playfullness are normal. any ideas would be appreciated thanks


It is probably just your eyes playing tricks. Do you have a pic?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

How old is the dog? Could he just be "growing into his head" so that it doesn't look as proportionately big?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If the dog is older it could be the first signs of illness. I would start thinking cancer if I had and older dog losing head size. Losing head size to me sounds like muscle mass loss and I start thinking cancer. You will notice it start in the head then muscle mass is noticeable in other areas of the body. I had 3 dogs over the years that had cancer and the head muscles where the first to be effected. 

So again how old is the dog? any other changes to the dog?


----------



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

hes only 2yrs old but it is noticeable to me and when i brought it up with my wife she agrees that he has lost size in his head.its weird to me because the size and shape is quite different to me il try get sum pics up tonight... thanks


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope its your imagination....but at 2yrs old your dog wouldnt be growing much more just filling. So you should go to a vet if you are convinced you see a difference.

I sincerely wish you the best.


----------



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

why on earth would i imagine this??


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

^ Dogs don't really lose head size.... unless there is overall weight loss or you have stopped playing with them altogether and exercising the jaw/head muscles with chews/tug.... Maybe his body is getting bigger and his head is lagging behind?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm just gonna throw this out there and take a guess.....is he a neutered male? Maybe his body is getting bigger so his head looks like its shrinking or smaller. A male when fixed young just doesn't grow as well as an intact male does because of lack of hormones. Just a guess  I see alot of small head big body dogs that are neutered.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Or he could be overweight (intact or not) I see overweight dogs at work all the time whose body mass makes their head appear small in comparison. Pics would really help with this question.


----------

